# أهم 6 نصائح تساعدك في الحفاظ على العباية | عبايات الحجاب



## ألضياء (24 مارس 2021)

*

إن العباية من القطع المميزة والأنيقة التي تمتلكها العديد من النساء وتفضل ارتدائها دونا عن غيرها من القطع الأخرى، كما أنها تعطي إحساس بالفخامة والرقي في الكثير من تصاميمها.
إنتشرت العديد من تصاميم وأشكال وأنواع العبايات في الفترة الأخيرة وتعددت خاماتها المميزة والعصرية، كما أقبل على شرائها العديد من النساء ولكن تقع العديد من النساء في مشكلة الحفاظ على رونق العباية وجمالها لفترة طويلة لذا نقدم لكي أهم النصائح التي تساعدك في الحفاظ على العباية.







أهم 6 نصائح تساعدك في الحفاظ على العباية:

قد تفعلين بعض الأشياء التي ترين أنها لا تسبب أي ضرر على عبايتك ولكنك لا تعلمين أن هذه الأشياء تؤثر بصورة واضحة على عبايتك ورونقها لذا نقدم لكي أهم النصائح التي تساعدك في الحفاظ على رونق وجمال عبايتك:

1- معرفة نوع قماش العباية:

تتعدد أنواع أقمشة العبايات وتختلف لذا يعد من المهم جدا معرفة نوع قماش العباية حيث أن لكل قماشة طرق عناية خاصة بها تختلف عن غيرها من الأنواع الأخرى ومن أكثر أنواع العبايات شيوعا:

الكريب:

يعد هذا النوع من الأقمشة أكثرها عملية وشيوعا في الإستخدام حيث أنه يتم تصميمه في العبايات الكاجوال والرسمية، ويتميز هذا النوع من الأقمشة بالنعومة والمتانة وقدرته على تحمل أشعة الشمس دون التلف بسرعة.

الحرير:

إن الحرير من أقمشة العبايات التي تعطي إحساس بالفخامة والرقي ويتميز بنعومته وخفته لذا يجب التعامل معه بصورة صحيحة للحفاظ عليه طويلا حيث أنه من الممكن تلفه بسرعة في حالة استخدام الاساليب الخاطئة.

الساتان:

يناسب هذا النوع من الأقمشة الصيف والشتاء فهو يمنح إحساس الدفء والراحة والبرودة، كما أنه يمتاز بخفته ومظهره الجذاب الذي يجعل طلتك مميزة، كما أنه يجب الحفاظ عليه وعدم استخدام الطرق العادية في تنظيفه للحفاظ عليه طويلا.

الكتان:

يعد هذا النوع من الأقمشة التي تناسب فصل الصيف، يتميز هذا النوع بالخفة والراحة، كما أنه سريع التجعد لذا يجب كويه قبل الارتداء.
يحتاج هذا النوع من الأقمشة إلى العناية الصحيحة بها وذلك للحفاظ عليه لأطول فترة ممكنة.

المخمل:

يتميز هذا النوع من الأقمشة بالدفء والرقي الذي يضيفه إلى طلتك، لكنه يحتاج للعناية الخاصة حيث أن أبسط الأشياء يمكن أن تترك علامة فيه، كما أنه يحتاج للعناية به بصورة صحيحة حتى يدوم طويلا.

2- طريقة غسل العباية:

يعد من المهم غسل العباية بالطريقة التي تناسب نوع القماش المصنوعة منه الخامة حيث أن هناك بعض الأنواع التي عندما يتم غسلها في الغسالة تتلف بسرعة، لذا يجب غسلها يدويا للحفاظ عليها، كما أن هناك بعض أقمشة العبايات التي تحتاج لدرجة حرارة معينة حتى لا تتلف.
يمكنك معرفة العديد عن الطرق المناسبة لغسل العباية من خلال معرفة نوع قماش العباية.

3- نوع المسحوق:

توجد العديد من أنواع المساحيق التي لا تتناسب مع جميع الألوان، كما أن هناك بعض المساحيق التي تؤثر في تغير لون العباية، لذا يجب الحرص على اختيار نوع جيد من المسحوق المناسب للعباية فمثلا إذا كانت العباية سوداء فيجب اختيار مسحوق يناسب العبايات السوداء حتى يحافظ على لونها ولمعانها، أما إذا كانت العباية ذات لون فعليك اختيار المسحوق المناسب للألوان.

4- طريقة تجفيف العباية:

عند تجفيف العباية بالطرق العادية قد يؤدي ذلك إلى تغير لونها عند تعرضها للشمس المباشرة مدة طويلة، لذا يجب عدم ترك العباية في الشمس لمدة طويلة حتى لا يتأثر لونها وكذلك يجب الحرص عند تجفيف العباية أن تقومي بوضعها على شماعة وذلك تجنبا لوجود أي علامات عليها.

5- طريقة كوي العباية:

يعد من المهم جدا ضبط درجة حرارة المكواة المناسبة لنوع قماشة العباية حيث أن لكل نوع درجة حرارة مناسبة تختلف عن النوع الآخر، كما يجب الحرص عند كوي العباية على عدم ترك المكواة عليها لفترة طويلة حتى لا تتلف أو يتغير لونها.

6- طريقة طي العباية:

احرصي دائما عند طي العباية أو وضعها في الخزانة على تجنب وضعها بصورة غير صحيحة، ويفضل تعليقها وذلك للحفاظ عليها جيدا.


اهتمي بهذه النصائح للحفاظ على رونق عباياتك واحرصي دائما على اختيار العباية ذات الجودة العالية والتصميم العصري المميز الجذاب، كما يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن:

احدث العبايات السعودية
عبايات اخر موضة
عبايات ملونة
عبايات مطرزة
عبايات سفر

​*


----------

